# Canon 7D - should i wait or not?



## darkcloud154 (Sep 30, 2012)

I have decided to upgrade my current kit to a higher spec Canon 7D body. The reason i have chosen this is i want a camera for sports shooting and wildlife photography and the 7D seems to be the best kit in the current non pro range with the highest fps.

I have 2 pondering points...

1. the camera was released in 2009, surely that means there will be an upgrade in 2013....is it worth waiting or buying it now based on its price

2. the camera uses compact flash, now im used to using sd cards. Is CF something that is phasing out or is it a better writing medium for fast transfer?? I see the higher spec canon camera's such as the 1D still use compact flash.


Thanks


----------



## candyman (Sep 30, 2012)

Hello darkcloud154,

Welcome to the forums.

If you want to shoot sports and wildlife today, get the 7D today. I am using it and I am very pleased by the performance. It just got a firmware update and the camera can hold out until 2013 (I believe longer as well)

The CF card is a stayer since the performance is very very good. Especially for sports. Look at the Lexar 1000x

So if you want to shoot today, go and get it


----------



## DB (Sep 30, 2012)

I upgraded from a Rebel series to a 7D in 2011 and would recommend it right away. There are 2 problems with waiting for a newer model: (1) we don't know when it will be announced or ready to ship (could be early-2013 or late-2013 assuming there is one next year), and (2) the price will be a lot higher than the current 7D (could be as much as 1000 more).

Add to this that used 7D prices are only a couple of hundred below full retail and then the real question that you need to ask yourself is: "Should I buy a 7D today with a view to trading it in 1-year's time at a cost to me of 4 to 5 bucks a week in anticipated depreciation?"

Most people would find that a much easier question to answer.


----------



## 2n10 (Sep 30, 2012)

candyman said:


> Hello darkcloud154,
> 
> Welcome to the forums.
> 
> ...





DB said:


> I upgraded from a Rebel series to a 7D in 2011 and would recommend it right away. There are 2 problems with waiting for a newer model: (1) we don't know when it will be announced or ready to ship (could be early-2013 or late-2013 assuming there is one next year), and (2) the price will be a lot higher than the current 7D (could be as much as 1000 more).
> 
> Add to this that used 7D prices are only a couple of hundred below full retail and then the real question that you need to ask yourself is: "Should I buy a 7D today with a view to trading it in 1-year's time at a cost to me of 4 to 5 bucks a week in anticipated depreciation?"
> 
> Most people would find that a much easier question to answer.



+1 to both of these. Get the camera and start enjoying now. I just upgraded a few weeks ago and couldn't be any happier.


----------



## albron00 (Sep 30, 2012)

This summer spontaneously I've sold my two years old 7D to upgrade to something better, faster, with even more performance and I've got brand new... 7D! 
I did not find in Canon's line anything better then that (price 5Dm3 was too high and still remains unreasonable high)
Get 7D and you won't regret it.


----------



## DaveQ (Sep 30, 2012)

As the other members have agreed, get the 7D! It is a wonderful addition to any photog's arsenal. Mine compliments my 5D MkII perfectly...the 7D for Sports and Wildlife (8fps and 1.6 crop for longer reach) and the 5D MkII Full Frame Sensor for Studio/Still Life, Portraits and Landscapes, etc.


----------



## pierceography (Sep 30, 2012)

I highly recommend the 7D. I recently upgraded to a 5Dm3, and had originally intended on selling the 7D to finance the upgrade. But once I got my hands on the 5Dm3, I realized I would miss my 7D too much to sell it.

Reasons:

1) 8fps is great for sports and action photography. Unless you want to shell out another $5,000 for a 1DX, you won't beat the fps the 7D offers.
2) Solid AF. It's *only* 19 points, but AF is still very quick, and I can move between the 7D and 5Dm3 and still feel like I'm not losing much when I'm on the 7D.
3) It's simply the best crop body out there. If Canon does refresh the 7D line (there's speculation they may not even introduce a mark ii, though I think they will), it won't be anytime soon. And as it's been pointed out that given Canon's pricing strategy, it will likely be a big price jump.

And honestly, my wish list for the new 7D isn't even that much... It's still a great camera.


----------



## RC (Sep 30, 2012)

pierceography said:


> I highly recommend the 7D. I recently upgraded to a 5Dm3, and had originally intended on selling the 7D to finance the upgrade. But once I got my hands on the 5Dm3, I realized I would miss my 7D too much to sell it.


Was in exact same boat. I recently posted my 7D on CL to help finance a 5D3. Ad has been deleted and I'm keeping my 7D and adding a 5D3.



pierceography said:


> Reasons:
> 
> 1) 8fps is great for sports and action photography. Unless you want to shell out another $5,000 for a 1DX, you won't beat the fps the 7D offers.
> 2) Solid AF. It's *only* 19 points, but AF is still very quick, and I can move between the 7D and 5Dm3 and still feel like I'm not losing much when I'm on the 7D.
> ...



Dido, dido

Get a 7D now, prices are very good. You might want to even wait for the holidays, maybe there will be a rebate on bodies and maybe the 6D will push prices down a bit.


----------



## CharlieB (Sep 30, 2012)

I doubt that the "new" 7Dmk-X will be priced any higher than the current 6D.

If you want a 7D, and can wait a little... new 7D prices should fall a little more when a new model is announced.
Look at the 5DmkII which has gone from $2199 to $1799 between June and Sept of 2012.


----------



## Chris_prophotographic (Sep 30, 2012)

7D today , 


YOU MISS 100% OF THE SHOTS YOU DO NOT TAKE!!!


----------



## nicku (Sep 30, 2012)

darkcloud154 said:


> I have decided to upgrade my current kit to a higher spec Canon 7D body. The reason i have chosen this is i want a camera for sports shooting and wildlife photography and the 7D seems to be the best kit in the current non pro range with the highest fps.
> 
> I have 2 pondering points...
> 
> ...



I use a 7D for my work ( paid work)

A short review of 7D after 16k images shot and used to earn $$ :

Pro:

- very fast and accurate AF ( compared with rebel, 40,50,60D and 5D2)
- sharp images for product, portrait, relative close photography (max. 10 m) when you use (only when) high quality lenses and in camera AFMA. 
- Good resolution ( 18MP)
- very fast shutter burst ( 8 fps)
- very good battery life ( over 800 shoots)
- Very good body construction and features
- good colors output 
- I get good DOF and sharp subject when using my Sigma 50mm f/1.4 EX HSM for portraits; even at f/2; way over Canon 50mm f/1.4 USM.

Cons:

- noisy over ISO 1600 ( I use the camera at max ISO 400 because my work don't request higher sensitivity)
- you must use ONLY high end lenses and shoot RAW for maximum results
- You must apply some NR even at ISO100 
- under average results in landscape photography ( 7D is not made for landscape photography)

so.... if you want a all around camera at a good price go for 7D (or 6D). The 7Dmk2 will certainly be over $2K and the current 6D AF is ridiculous.


----------



## expatinasia (Oct 1, 2012)

darkcloud154 - what equipment (especially lenses) do you have now?

If I was starting out I would probably be looking at all options, Nikon and Sony included.

If you have some good glass then switching brands can be difficult.


----------



## AmbientLight (Oct 1, 2012)

In case you upgrade from a XXD or XXXD Canon you will absolutely love the 7D. You will find its limitations only, when you compare it to full-frame cameras like a 5D or 1D (or the upcoming 6D). If these are out of reach financially, then at least in my opinion there is still no better choice compared to the 7D.

Nevertheless you may also take a look at the 60D. I still prefer the 7D, though, because of the more robust construction and weather sealing.


----------



## akiskev (Oct 1, 2012)

Good points made in this topic!

I am thinking about buying a (used) 7D or waiting another year too.. The only problem I have with the current model is High ISO (above 1600) performance.. 
I'd like a new 7D with high ISO performance that would be close to the one you get from a 5d mkII.

I usually shoot in low light situations and I need relatively high shutter speeds too (thank God I have access to a 5d mkII).. 
Hope that the new Canon aps-c sensor will do the trick! At least I hope that it will be significantly better than the old one!


----------



## jthomson (Oct 1, 2012)

Unless you need the 7D right away then wait.
I too am looking to upgrade from a T1i, and the obvious path is the 7D. 
I'm waiting for the 7D2 at this point as i expect it will give better sensor performance than the 7D.
The price of a used 7D will drop when the new model comes out so if the new model isn't better then I can get a 7D cheap. Until then I will continue shooting with my existing gear missing the occaisional photo that the better AF and speed of the 7D would capture.


----------



## leadphoto (Oct 1, 2012)

I second the idea of maybe looking at the 60d if you don't worry as much about the weather sealing (even though I accidentally left the 60d outside in a light rain on a time lapse and it survived). I feel the actual image quality difference is negligible between that and the 7d (especially at higher ISO). I've used mine for paid shoots and adding a grip gives it a nice feel regardless of the plastic change from 50d. I feel like too many people dump on the 60D but I feel like its a nice option. Of course if price wasn't an option I would have chosen the 7d straight out due to the additional features but at the time the 600 dollar difference made the decision easier.


----------



## aj1575 (Oct 1, 2012)

darkcloud154 said:


> I have decided to upgrade my current kit to a higher spec Canon 7D body. The reason i have chosen this is i want a camera for sports shooting and wildlife photography and the 7D seems to be the best kit in the current non pro range with the highest fps.



I'm also looking to upgrade my kit. At the moment I'm using a EOS 350D (2006 model); with some nice lenses (EF-S 10-22; EF 35 f2, EF 50 f1.4; 70-200 f4 IS). I know my kit, and its limitations, and I'm quite happy with the pictures. Sure, there is some noise even at low ISO, and the AF-System is also quite dated. But as I said, I know my eqiupment and how to work with it.

I was hoping for a 60D / 7D replacement at the photokina, since both cameras are at a point where they need a refresh. It seems this is pushed back to spring 2013. I will wait until then, because I don't like to buy a camera now (even if the price is okay now), and switch again next spring, because a better camera comes out then.

If you need your kit to earn some cash, then switch, if it is only your hobby, then wait.


----------



## DavidGMiles (Oct 1, 2012)

I pulled the trigger and bought a 7D - no announcement imminently forced my hand - the firmware update adds a lot to the camera - I have no regrets whatsoever as the new one will no doubt be a lot more than the street price of the current body


----------



## Sitting Elf (Oct 5, 2012)

The OP stated that his primary use was for sports and wildlife photography. Therefore the 7D is a no-brainer due to the available FPS (frames per second) burst capability of the 7D, along with its other excellent qualities.

Suggesting the 5D ll or lll is taking away from his ability to capture "that" shot when shooting moving targets.

The 7D is second only in FPS to the new 1DX (12-14 FPS) at $6800. And for his use, the APS-C gives him longer reach.

Also, the CF cards are NOT phasing out. They have faster available speeds than ANY SDXC cards, and the new top of the line Canon 1DX uses two of them. They ain't going anywhere!


----------



## Richard8971 (Oct 5, 2012)

Sitting Elf said:


> The OP stated that his primary use was for sports and wildlife photography. Therefore the 7D is a no-brainer due to the available FPS (frames per second) burst capability of the 7D, along with its other excellent qualities.
> 
> Suggesting the 5D ll or lll is taking away from his ability to capture "that" shot when shooting moving targets.
> 
> ...



I would second this. The 7D is one awesome, fast camera! I could not be happier with mine and I have a 5D2 to choose from as well. I love the speed and quality of the photos I get from the 7. I am sure Canon will make a 7D2 (or some replacement for the 7D) but until then, you will not be dissapointed. The more I use my 7 the more pleased I am. It's an easy camera to learn and has features I may NEVER use! You can buy a new one for as little as $1400.00 (maybe less) and you can get refubs from Canon for like $1100.00. That is a steal for this body. Don't let the 18MP APS-C sensor scare you, it provides plenty of sharp detail.

D


----------



## Helevitia (Oct 5, 2012)

darkcloud154 said:


> I have decided to upgrade my current kit to a higher spec Canon 7D body. The reason i have chosen this is i want a camera for sports shooting and wildlife photography and the 7D seems to be the best kit in the current non pro range with the highest fps.
> 
> I have 2 pondering points...
> 
> ...



Do what I did. I bought the 7D in May and will sell it as soon as something else comes along. Just wait for a good deal to minimize your losses. I bought mine for $1250 from Adorama. It seemed like the deal and link were hidden though. I twas weird.


----------



## FTb-n (Oct 5, 2012)

The 60D is an underrated, but for sports and action, the 7D is cream of crop sensor bodies. Many point to the 8fps. While this has it's benefits, the real action advantage is with focus lock speed, focus tracking, 19 cross type focus points, and the expanded, movable single point focusing. The expanded focus point improves servo tracking and the ability to move it quickly simplifies the framing of your subjects.

I have both bodies and love the 60D for short zoom work where the flippy screen is sometimes used. But, the 7D is my primary camera for all things action – including some candids where you want the camera to lock in on your subject before the moment is lost.

I shoot a lot of figure skating. With my 60D, my in-focus success rate was about 80%. It often had a little trouble tracking skaters when they changed direction, even with the 70-200 f2.8L II. With the 7D, the success rate went up to 95%. The focusing is that much better. Remember, the 7D has two processors, one dedicated to focusing. (The 70-200 f2.8L UMS IS II is also a stellar focus performer.)

I bought 7D through Canon's refurb store and would highly recommend that route. As was mentioned in a previous post, it could be many months before the 7D2 is available. If you wait, that lots of pics you'll miss.


----------



## Zv (Oct 5, 2012)

Since you said it's for sports and wildlife then it's really a no-brainer. The 7D was made for action, and it's ergonomic design make it easy and efficient to use in the field. A lot has been said about AF, don't know if anyone mentioned the Servo mode? That's where the 19 AF points come in handy, the different AF modes like zone AF and expansion of AF points make the success rate a lot higher. Maybe the 5D mk III or 1DX are better in this respect but those are full frame, cost a lot more and for sports a 1.6x crop factor is like a free tele-converter too!

I have no experience with the 60D, I went from 550D to 7D and skipped the in betweens. The 7D feels solid in your hands and it's built like a tank. It's got some decent weather-sealing too. I'm sure the 60D is a great camera but I just didn't like the 'feel' of the grip. 

I do have one complaint - noise. High ISO performance is actually good, better than my 550D for sure. I am amazed at the results at ISO 3200, I wouldn't ever have went that high before. A little NR and it looks alright. But the lower ISO can look mucky and the 7D seems to add some NR even when you switch in camera NR off. No biggie as it's only visible if you zoom to 100%. Good lighting and correct exposure will take care of it though.

Don't wait, look at what happened to the 5D II replacement. People waited for that and well .....


----------



## Sitting Elf (Oct 5, 2012)

Why a 7D??? This is why! This target drone goes from 0-250MPH in 1.3 seconds. This was the 13th shot in a extended burst during the launch. The only other camera to confidently capture this shot would be the 1DX. You'd have to be really lucky with cameras that have lower burst rates. Better to guarantee that you'll get "THE" shot.

Taken on a Military Sealift Command Supply Ship supporting an International Naval Exercise near Singapore.


----------



## AprilForever (Oct 5, 2012)

Get the 7D!!! You will love it uberly!!!


----------



## ud4steve (Oct 9, 2012)

If you think the 7D will fit your needs then I would just get one. I bought mine about two years ago and was very hesitant because there were all kinds of rumors that the 7D mark II was coming out within the year. As it turns out that never happened and in the mean time I've gotten a lot of pictures that I either wouldn't have before or would have had to be lucky to get. It's a fantastic camera and you won't regret it.


----------

